# Young family moving to Spain



## Freya23 (Oct 2, 2013)

Hi, 

I am in a bit off a difficult situation. I am English and my partner is Spanish. We have a 15 month old daughter together (born in England). However, we are currently living in separate countries. It has come to the point where this can't go on. I would love for my daughter to be bilingual and know her Spanish family. We both regularly holiday to see each other, but I feel I need to bring our family together before my daughter is of school age. My partner has children from a previous relationship and so him coming here isn't an option. I briefly lived in Spain as a child, my dad still lives there and I have holidayed there many many times. I know what the country is like and I know the area I will be living. I am looking for help with what I actually have to do to move there. The forms I need etc. Does my daughter being half Spanish change anything in terms of medical care etc? I understand the language reasonably well, its just the confidence of talking I struggle with. I am currently studying accountancy through distance learning, but am a way off qualifying yet. Is this a transferable skill? or would I be better off looking for something else? Also any good companies for furniture removal? Thanks in advance!


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

Welcome.

I think the main question first of all is, are you married?

Things are very different if you are not.


----------



## Freya23 (Oct 2, 2013)

No we are not. It would be an option, but not something I would do before moving there


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

I'm sure somebody will be along soon who knows more than me about this (not difficult).

I seem to recall that you have to get the authorities to register you as "pareja-de-hejo".

See this thread for more info  pareja de hejo


----------

